# Water softener



## wannabepro (Apr 19, 2013)

Is it ok to use water that goes thru the water softener?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

wannabepro said:


> Is it ok to use water that goes thru the water softener?


For what fish?

Have you measured the water parameters after it has gone through the softener? Is there a way to use water before it has gone through the softener? Install some sort of bypass valve?


----------



## wannabepro (Apr 19, 2013)

It's for cichlids. Haven't checked it. How would I do that? What am I looking for?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Which cichlids? Some like hard water and others don't.

To check the parameters, you need a test kit (which you need anyway) for pH, KH and GH from the local fish store. Get ammonia, nitrite and nitrate if you don't already have them.

Find the water softener unit and follow the pipe from there back to the hookup to your supply from the municipality or your well. Outdoor garden faucets usually don't run the water through the softener for example.


----------



## wannabepro (Apr 19, 2013)

I'm running with water from the outside faucets. The reason I'm asking is it would be much easier to get the water from inside. I've got a severe back problem so carrying the water is tough. Thanks for the advice. Ill get it checked.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Check the pipe from the water supply to the softener...maybe there is another inside faucet or bypass valve. Or maybe you can get one installed.

One would expect the pH,GH and KH to be better for Africans before the softener than after. pH around 8. KH around 7 drops or more.

Which cichlids?


----------



## wannabepro (Apr 19, 2013)

I'm not sure what specifically they are. Thanks for the help


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Well if they are not Africans, the pH and KH I mentioned may not be appropriate. Hope things work out!


----------



## wannabepro (Apr 19, 2013)

Took water from the softener, tank and outside faucet and had them checked. The outside water was right on even ph. Inside water was just slightly lower. Tank water was almost dead on. But the tank is still foggy. I've changed from agronite to sand and still cloudy. It has to be the water but why?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

wannabepro said:


> Took water from the softener, tank and outside faucet and had them checked. The outside water was right on even ph. Inside water was just slightly lower. Tank water was almost dead on. But the tank is still foggy. I've changed from agronite to sand and still cloudy. It has to be the water but why?


If you put in sand, and the water is cloudy, it is probably because the sand wasn't cleaned enough before putting it in the tank. I can't stress enough how much debris sand has trapped in it, and it needs to be thoroughly cleaned before adding.

Still the question remains, exactly what type of fish are you going to be keeping? Neither the outside water, nor the inside water is appropriate for african rift cichlids, but it is very good for African riverines such as Jewel Cichlids, Kribensis types... as well as for South American cichlids.

You will want to find out what fish you have. In addition, there is no need to carry water, buy a hose or a Python hose.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The discussion about cloudy water is also here:
viewtopic.php?f=7&t=256746&p=1828546#p1828546


----------



## wannabepro (Apr 19, 2013)

They are African cichlids. I'm just not sure exactly from where
I cleaned the sand completely. The cloudiness is still the same as it was in the beginning. I've been researching a lot about the problem. Only thing that sounds right is high phosphates. That can be a water issue alone. I've put phos sorb in the filters today. We'll see how it goes. If all else fails ill just have to buy filtered water. The tanks only 50 gallons.


----------

